# How much water do you drink everyday?



## JayC123 (Nov 3, 2010)

I know its seems totaly irrelevent, but after some research I did to confirm why I know longer felt anxiety when out walking after 2 week experiment of drinking 12 glasses of water per day sometimes more. I found that anxiety started to disapear, and ive started to look younger... 


I decided to tr drinking water after MANY years of not drinking water at all... Coffee, occational alcohol, sometimes cold drink like orange joice. That was the only liquids ive been consuming for years. My urine has always been yellow, its not been clear for years now, since anxiety started in fact. I have a really weak thurst system, I never felt the need to drink water so often, and as the years went by, and the anxiety worsened, the thurst system got weaker, to the point where I didnt feel the need to drink water after exercise, during/after meal. This has gone on until recently. I decided to overload my body with water every day for two weeks so far. Rehydrating my badly dehydrated body. I have been constantly peeing, but, the toliet trips have lessoned now. 

But yeah, to make sure i wasnt just going crazy, i did some research on my random experiment, and yeah, drinking lots of water does cure anxiety! I cannot believe it. My research told me that millions of americans are dehydrated, and im assuming its the same for the UK. I dont know of many people even family members who drink pure water everyday, and it seems teenage years are the worst for not drinking pure water. The benefits have been great so far...better skin, better eyes, better voice, AND MINUTE, TO NO ANXIETY AT ALL! :boogie


Make of this as you want, i just thought i'd write about this for you guys.



p.s im a non believer in medication for anxiety and depression. It makes anxiety worse in the long run.


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

I agree. I thought it was mostly to do with cutting out caffeine and alcohol rather the the water itself, but I'm going to increase my water intake and see if it helps more


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

Oh and Congrats! Great to hear such a positive result!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I try to drink at least 8 glasses a day. It helps to keep my phlegm thinned out. A few months ago I bought a water cooler and buy 5 gallons spring water they get east of Marquette. The city water is totally disgusting here. They also get it from a mine well so who knows what kind of nasty elements are in it.


----------



## JayC123 (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks RosieApple, and Good luck! Its great to see it workig for you also!  Keep it consistent, everyday, and not just 2-3 glasses of water, but 10+ if possible. Ive managed two consistent weeks of water overload, and i would be very ignorant to not acknowledge the difference in myself now. If there are other people on the forums who dont drink much water, please try this experiment. 

copper thats great, but you must keep water intake consistent, although obviously its kinda difficult for you :/


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

I drink A LOT of water. On average maybe 5 cups a day. Maybe that's why my anxiety isn't that severe. But I've never not drank water so I don't know how I would act if I didn't. But that's very interesting, now I definitely will not stop drinking water!


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

I drink LOADS - I mean loads.5 litres some days. At least 2 litres every day.

My anxiety is still terrible.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yay!  I did something close to this but I just drank water for about a week...It helped my anxiety soooo much but I didn't even care because I felt horrible.

I'm on my 2nd day juice fasting though & with that I drink about 8-12 cups of water a day. Cutting out processed foods is supposed to help with most mental problems, & juicing is supposed to heal it even more. By now i'd do anything to get rid of this!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

2 liters or more.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

Not enough

I might grab one glass a day. Otherwise I make Ovaltine or drink cranberry juice.


----------



## Seanthabear (Feb 10, 2011)

Trying this on 2 cups so far, we'll see how it works.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

My dad had to pass a kidney stone and so as a teenager I began drinking a lot of water to avoid that ever happening to me. This was back before they could pulverize the stone with ultrasound and the only choice was to pee out a rock. After I started doing it it became a habit for me and I've always drank a lot of water for all these years. Doesn't seem to have helped me much though people say I look young for my age so maybe it helped that way.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a 750ml(ish) cup I empty 4 or 5 times a day at least. I have a Brita filter/jug combo I just keep in the fridge, I think it's 3 gallons or something close. I don't really notice anything positive from it though, it's just I am always thirsty and water is the way to go.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Feb 8, 2011)

Well, there are definitely benefits to drinking water. I usually do feel better when I drink water regularly. My SA doesn't go away, but because I feel better physically it makes me feel better mentally, at least somewhat.

At the moment I am severely dehydrated, so much so that when the doctor drew blood they couldn't get anything. I have a caffeine addiction and while I usually don't allow myself more than one caffeine drink a day (or less), when I am upset or depressed I often use diet coke as a treat. I have been treating myself to lots of diet coke lately.

Guess I should get back on the water. It's not necessarily and anxiety cure all, though I am very happy it works well for you, but I do know that it makes me feel better in other ways that contribute to better dealing with the anxiety.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree that improving your diet & drinking more water will help you to feel better overall but I drink a lot of water & it's not cure for my anxiety, it's just something that I do


----------



## Falcons84 (Feb 8, 2010)

i barely drink any water. and i also have trouble sleeping. two things that may be big causes


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

The only things I drink are water, orange juice with breakfast and decaf tea at night. I should be drinking 80 oz a day, but it just makes me need to pee ALL THE TIME. ;[


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

lots


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, I'm in the 2L+ club. I have a 300 mL bottle that I empty at least 7 or 8 times a day. I feel terrible when I'm even a little dehydrated.


----------



## opalsky (Dec 6, 2010)

JayC123 Thanks!


----------



## Knocturnal (Sep 24, 2010)

I LOVE water seriously idk why but yea i go through like a gallon or more a day lol


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

i drink about 2-3 litres a day. rarely less and mostly more.


----------



## saara (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm definitely going to up my water intake. Usually I have about 5 glasses a day. I've read a lot lately that even 8 glasses is now seen was too much water for most people and it flushes out a lot of vitamins/electrolytes that you need in your body...?

Supposedly the recommended 8 glasses a day has now been dropped to 5-7 glasses. :-/ ?


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I carry around a water bottle that I sip from all day. Never really tracked how much I drink, but it feels about right.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I guess about a liter... maybe more.


----------



## allyouneedislove (Mar 5, 2011)

That's so sick! I've been drinking a ton of water & taking vitamins for the last week & I feel waaay better!


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

i drink a lot of water throughout the day. it doesn't help my anxiety at all but it keeps me hydrated.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

I always have Pepsi at my room, so pretty much I guess.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I try to empty my 40 oz bottle during the day; sometimes I don't even drink half that, sometimes I drink double that.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

usually a few glasses, somedays i forget to drink any, at all.


----------



## Anemone (Apr 12, 2011)

JayC123 said:


> p.s im a non believer in medication for anxiety and depression. It makes anxiety worse in the long run.


Me too. Don't like pharmaceutical drugs EVER.

I also never drank water much for years. Just fruit juice and cups of tea/coffee.

I've started drinking more water a few weeks ago, and although I haven't been totally consistant I've managed to drink at least 4-5 pints a day. I don't feel less socially anxious, but less anxious about bills/life in general etc, I have lost some 'water weight' and my skin looks better too.

Another effect is that my rheumatoid arthritis is hurting a lot less.

And it gave me enough energy to start working out better.

So yaaaaaaaaaay for water!

Glad you are feeling so good.


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Our refrigerator has coke zero cans and lots of water bottles.
I don't want to ruin my teeth so I started drinking water and now it's all I drink.

I usually finish the litre bottle once a day...I should drink more though.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Usually 40-60oz.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Between four and six litres.

Sometimes more.. if I'm running or exercising a lot

Since I started properly hydrating pretty much everything improved, including anxiety.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a cautionary note, make sure you keep up your electrolytes as youre drinking ALOT of water (gatorade, proper diet, etc.) you can run into serious problems if you dont keep a proper balance. Otherwise hydration is very very important, dehydration can cause a boat load of psychological problems (one of the reason hang overs effect us so much).


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Gotta remind myself soda isn't water lol but I actually do get about 6 glasses a day.


----------



## animusanime (Apr 6, 2011)

People with anxiety have to watch their diets and/or should be on a special diet.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I drink about 3 bottles per day. They're those cheap 16-20 FL OZ bottles.


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I always forget to drink enough water!


----------



## Dovakhiin (Oct 18, 2013)

JayC123 said:


> I know its seems totaly irrelevent, but after some research I did to confirm why I know longer felt anxiety when out walking after 2 week experiment of drinking 12 glasses of water per day sometimes more. I found that anxiety started to disapear, and ive started to look younger...
> 
> I decided to tr drinking water after MANY years of not drinking water at all... Coffee, occational alcohol, sometimes cold drink like orange joice. That was the only liquids ive been consuming for years. My urine has always been yellow, its not been clear for years now, since anxiety started in fact. I have a really weak thurst system, I never felt the need to drink water so often, and as the years went by, and the anxiety worsened, the thurst system got weaker, to the point where I didnt feel the need to drink water after exercise, during/after meal. This has gone on until recently. I decided to overload my body with water every day for two weeks so far. Rehydrating my badly dehydrated body. I have been constantly peeing, but, the toliet trips have lessoned now.
> 
> ...


If you live in the states, Eastern Europe, Birmingham, Yorkshire, Ireland etc. water is more likely doing more harm than good (however UK water contains around 10%) Fluoride is thought to reduce tooth decay, but it doesn't it kills brain cells, increases the risk of cancer, kidney and liver damage, intestinal damage, a lack of motivation and lower IQ.

Water is and toothpaste is killing everyone, slowly.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Anywhere between two and three liters.

I drink water like crazy. I'm a fitness enthusiast, so it's kinda a must-have for me, but it also keeps the systems flowing and improves health. It keeps me more awake, additionally, and also seems to help me focus.


----------



## Kallis000 (Jan 21, 2014)

Water is the most important part of our life but i have a problem that I don't feel thirst and I just drink water 1 or 2 glass of water in a day i know it so bad for me have you any suggestions? How can I increase my thirst.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

Kallis000 said:


> Water is the most important part of our life but i have a problem that I don't feel thirst and I just drink water 1 or 2 glass of water in a day i know it so bad for me have you any suggestions? How can I increase my thirst.


Do you sit for long periods at any one time? If I'm in the office, for instance, or here on SAS, or somewhere I'll be for an extended time, I just have a jug of water beside me. I'm not even thirsty, but it's available and the hand-to-mouth reflex kicks in.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

I find water calms me its like nature's valium. I drink a lot of water more than the average person, plenty of water is good for you but don't overdo it. Too much water over the long term can strain your kidneys.


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

Kallis000 said:


> Water is the most important part of our life but i have a problem that I don't feel thirst and I just drink water 1 or 2 glass of water in a day i know it so bad for me have you any suggestions? How can I increase my thirst.


Exercising would likely encourage thirst. Probably eating more sodium based foods too I guess (if you're not already consuming enough).

You don't have to wait until your thirsty though. I don't lol.

You could always consume more high-water content foods like cucumber, watermelon, celery and stuff if that helps.



bottleofblues said:


> I find water calms me its like nature's valium. I drink a lot of water more than the average person, plenty of water is good for you but don't overdo it. Too much water over the long term can strain your kidneys.


Do you know how much? I read something like that, like drinking too much fluid in one sitting puts stress on the kidneys. Sometimes I drink half a litre in one sitting. I don't know if that's too much. Probably is.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

I drink a lot, probably upwards of 4 liters (just over a gallon for americans) but that goes up a lot depending on running/heat and sodium intake. It goes up especially with working out since I'm a _heavy_ sweater.

The only annoying thing is needing to piss so much. Gets seriously annoying having to wake up 3 - 4x during the night.


----------



## Mikebissle (Oct 24, 2011)

I get dehydrated very easily. I have a 61 oz thermos that I drink out of and I probably have to drink two and a half of those a day to quench my thirst.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

CheekyBunny said:


> Do you know how much? I read something like that, like drinking too much fluid in one sitting puts stress on the kidneys. Sometimes I drink half a litre in one sitting. I don't know if that's too much. Probably is.


I don't know, i don't measure how much i drink in a day, i just listen to my body. If you're thirsty don't ignore it drink, i'm sure you'll know when your drinking more than you need.
Although i also go to a hot yoga class 3 times a week, so i tend to load up a bit on water beforehand for that.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Hmm interesting. I never thought hydration had much to do with anxiety. I always heard about diet affecting anxiety but not water.

I'm going to have to try this. I only drink a couple of bottles of water a day. I mainly drink soda because I get headaches if I don't get my caffeine. But I'm going to give this a serious try now.

Thanks for sharing. And I'm glad you had some positive results!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Tons, but I don't really like it, it's just I only drink tea once a day and we have nothing else to drink here most of the time. It's just become a habit really, I tend to consistently refill without thinking about it as well.

When I think about it... You know how some people eat when they're bored? I think I just do that with water? I am odd.



Dovakhiin said:


> If you live in the states, Eastern Europe, Birmingham, Yorkshire, Ireland etc. water is more likely doing more harm than good (however UK water contains around 10%) Fluoride is thought to reduce tooth decay, but it doesn't it kills brain cells, increases the risk of cancer, kidney and liver damage, intestinal damage, *a lack of motivation and lower IQ*.
> 
> Water is and toothpaste is killing everyone, slowly.


It all falls into place. But no lol.

Oh and quite clearly drinking water has had no impact on my lack of motivation/depression/anhedonia like symptoms. The only thing that works temporarily for me is some form of exercise/leaving the house. When I come back though I still usually can't concentrate on anything so it's not exactly useful other than for enjoyment purposes.


----------



## Bert Reynolds (Dec 18, 2013)

I always drink around 3 liters a day. It is recommended to drink at the very least 2 liters a day, but I hear men need more. I feel much better now that I drink more water than when I was literally drinking none at all. It's a necessity to stay hydrated. I use a Nalgene bottle and practically take it everywhere I go. Why not go green instead of using up so many water bottles?


----------



## PatheticGuy (Sep 2, 2013)

I never drank much of anything. One in my work half the time there's no available bathrooms or bushes to pee on so I tend to avoid drinking during the day unless it's really hot and even then I'll usually only drink a couple sips of a half liter bottle over the course of the day. When i was exercising frequently a few years ago I forced myself to drink a lot more than I normally would, a glass when I woke up really had to force that first one down, a couple over the course of the day a couple before and after working out. Now I don't drink much.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree, but I drink 2-4 glasses a day. I have a small bladder so I don't drink much because of that.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I drink however much that happens to slip down my throat while I brush my teeth at night. I'll probably die young.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Since I have kidney disease, and I've been hospitalized countless times when I was younger due to extreme dehydration, you'd think I'd have learned my lesson and drink tons of water.

...Nope.

I'm trying to make a change though. I keep a water bottle in every place I'm typically around during the day: One on my desk, one next to my pillow on my bed, one in my school backpack, and one in my mini backpack. My mum and sisters also frequently remind me, even demand that I drink from my water bottle when we're out so that I don't pass out or have to go to ER. 

But although I don't strictly drink gobs and gobs of pure water regularly, I do try to drink something with every meal (which is actually not saying much, since sometimes I won't even eat anything during the day due to lack of appetite or simple forgetfulness). Even sodas have water in them, and I eat mostly natural foods (well, as "natural" as you can get), which are also rather hydrating -- at least enough to sustain my body's thirst.


----------



## CallMeTroy (Nov 15, 2013)

I usually drink 10 or more cups a day. It's just a habit I managed to force myself to get into. As for what I eat, that could use some improvement.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

At least a gallon. Sometimes 2.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

Like half a cup. I usually don't drink much of anything.


----------



## msh (Mar 19, 2012)

I never drink water, but about 3 liters of this a day:


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

3-5 litres of plain water/day!??? 

It's supposed to be around 2 litres of *LIQUIDS*/day. ''Liquids'' because there is water in your food as well, in juice, tea, coffee, drinks, fruits, vegetables and so on. You may need a bit more if you loose a lot of body fluids because you exercise a lot or work in an environment with high temperatures(so you are sweating a lot).

Pouring such huge quantities of plain water down your throat, daily, is not healthy, it does NOTHING to your anxiety(unless you are delusional),... it's just naive. We are not camels, elephants or hippos. We have a little mechanism that is telling us when we need to drink something. It's called THIRST!

I never counted how much water I am drinking. If I am thirsty, I will drink some. If not, I will not drink. As simple as that.


----------



## MEC (Jun 23, 2013)

I know I need to drink more water, because I really don't drink that much, but every time I try I have to go to the washroom so much that I stop. It's so annoying to have to go to the washroom every 10 minutes (or at least it seems like every 10 minutes). I haven't been able so far to find a way to get me to drink more.

http://www.mindbodygreen.com/0-5984/The-Benefits-of-Drinking-Water-Infographic.html


----------



## Enoxyla (Jan 16, 2014)

I try about a bottle a day and that is 1,5 l. but i also drink about 4 cups of tea, red and green tea, so I try to drink a lot


----------



## priyankas (Nov 18, 2014)

*Safe Drinking Water Portal*

This is not a commercial message or promotion please.

Check Water Consumer a vortal dedicated to information and solutions related to Safe Drinking Water.

You can compare various water purifiers, ask for FREE recommendation on most suited water purification technology, request for having your drinking water tested, participate in water Forum and share your grievances/complaints/testimonials.

www.waterconsumer.org


----------



## sprawl (Apr 20, 2014)

I never drink enough water. Maybe like 3 glasses a day. My throat always feels dry but for some reason I can't make myself drink water...


----------



## milo001 (Nov 26, 2008)

I just now a lot because always thirsty. I can drink a 500ml bottle in a minute or two.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

1-3 cups. Too little. But I don't feel like drinking more.


----------



## dw1234 (Apr 30, 2016)

*Clean Drinking Water*

Its great that you have seen positive results with drinking water and its effect on anxiety.

Its important to remember however that you mood is dependant on your hormones. A lot of chemicals in tap and bottled water disrupt your hormones.

By drinking clean, purified water you can reduce the risks of hormone disruption and even things like cancer.

for great home purification units check out www.integralwater.com

good luck


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

I used to drink a lot of soda but that was when I was wth my dad. Now I drinks lots of water and well...it feels good.


----------



## CJComu (Nov 7, 2016)

CJ Comu is the CEO of the brand Earthwater, extremely versatile business professional with expertise of 25 years. He can help you on this topic find him:https://twitter.com/cj_com


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Orange joice is sin


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I try to drink a gallon a day when I can. I probably average 3 quarts on any given day.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

none preferentialy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

No idea, varies a lot if soda isn't counted. I'm trying to quit soda again for monetary, dental, and health reasons. Was drinking a lot of carbonated water with lemon juice added, but that is hard on my stomach and probably costs as much as generic soda. Have started setting a daily goal on not drinking soda and carbonated water. Was doing ok but got off it for election day and today. 

Really liked ice water with lemon juice but worry it is bad for my teeth and stomach with as much lemon as I like to add. I definitely have a sour tooth instead of a sweet tooth. Problem is it can be hell on my acid reflux and I'm sure adds to my dental problems. 

My ice water is usually from bottled water which I freeze until the ice is solid enough to crush inside it. Sometimes it gets completely solid(if I forget it) or there are too big of chunks. I then get in the bad habitat of continually adding more water and lemon juice to it until I can drink all the ice out. This can make what was originally one bottle of water become two or three if the ice is thick enough. Probably not good to drink that much water in very quick(30 min or less perhaps) succession. I really have issues with self-control.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Well, pretty much everything you eat and drink has some moisture content in it and that is basically just water. So if you're eating a can of beans (for example) you're also ingesting a certain amount of water. If you drink a cup of coffee, it's not solid coffee. It's made with water. It's mostly water.

I don't know what the obsession with drinking "pure" water is. There's almost no such thing unless you go to unbelievably extraordinary lengths to completely remove everything from your water. And even then it would have something in it by the time it got into a glass. Just think of coffee and soda as "contaminants" that taste good.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> I don't know what the obsession with drinking "pure" water is. There's almost no such thing unless you go to unbelievably extraordinary lengths to completely remove everything from your water. And even then it would have something in it by the time it got into a glass. Just think of coffee and soda as "contaminants" that taste good.


Since you've mentioned pure water, not sure if it is a myth, but I've read that drinking distilled water too regularly(or was it exclusively) can be unhealthy. I use it for some critters I keep(fairy shrimp, etc) but I've read it as not being recommended for other things because of the lack of mineral content.

But as you said airborne things will contaminate it either way, but that is minor compared to sodas. I know some saltwater aquarists even debate purity of reverse osmosis water vs distilled. Some worry distilled from some grocery stores could have copper contamination, but others insist copper piping isn't regularly used in distilling grocery store distilled water.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

2 liters or so.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

alot....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

diet coke counts as water right? yeah so i drink about a gallon a day then.


----------



## barunk (Mar 12, 2017)

I am 24 , having 120 pounds of body weight and I do 1 hour of moderate workout every day. 
I drink 80 ounce (8 glass) of water every day. Drinking more and more water is good for health. 
But,

When someone want to know how much water they should drink a day, take into consideration of your body weight, workout intensity, current health situation. 
If someone don't know the amount of water they should drink, they can use the formula and set a minimum water intake per day to their diet.

Here is the tool
http://fitnessjockey.com/how-much-water-you-should-drink-a-day-to-lose-weight/


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

sad vlad said:


> 3-5 litres of plain water/day!???
> 
> It's supposed to be around 2 litres of *LIQUIDS*/day. ''Liquids'' because there is water in your food as well, in juice, tea, coffee, drinks, fruits, vegetables and so on. You may need a bit more if you loose a lot of body fluids because you exercise a lot or work in an environment with high temperatures(so you are sweating a lot).
> 
> ...


This. Finally some sense. If you are getting up 3-4 times a night, clearly you are drinking too much water.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

i drink when ever im thirsty.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eyeless (Mar 10, 2017)

slyfox said:


> Since you've mentioned pure water, not sure if it is a myth, but I've read that drinking distilled water too regularly(or was it exclusively) can be unhealthy. I use it for some critters I keep(fairy shrimp, etc) but I've read it as not being recommended for other things because of the lack of mineral content.
> 
> But as you said airborne things will contaminate it either way, but that is minor compared to sodas. I know some saltwater aquarists even debate purity of reverse osmosis water vs distilled. Some worry distilled from some grocery stores could have copper contamination, but others insist copper piping isn't regularly used in distilling grocery store distilled water.


Drinking distilled water "can" not be unhealthy, it is. Pure water is extremely dangerous for our body, as it then has a lower concentration than our cells, meaning the water will diffuse into our cells more than it should, stretching them out, possibly 'popping' them. People have ended up in hospital because of this.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Currently I'm trying to get a gallon in a day....yes pure water. Jealous of others knocking out 2 gallons a day. The peeing sucks though so I try not to drink too much before work and bed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

eyeless said:


> Drinking distilled water "can" not be unhealthy, it is. Pure water is extremely dangerous for our body, as it then has a lower concentration than our cells, meaning the water will diffuse into our cells more than it should, stretching them out, possibly 'popping' them. People have ended up in hospital because of this.


Either way, I doubt an occasional glass of distilled water would have much effect. But from what I understand drinking nothing but distilled could hurt you through having no mineral content and through hurting your cells in the manner you described. From my understanding drinking *far too much* of any water could cause that though through water intoxication.

---------------------------------

Not humans, but for the fairy shrimp(like brine shrimp but a freshwater species) I raise with my dad we use almost exclusively distilled water. They seem to do fine with it. My dad worries about it affecting them from the lack of calcium content, but when I've switched to spring water with previous shrimp there seemed to be a huge die off(could've been bad spring water). The ones I've used almost all distilled water with have lasted over two months(which is good for fairy shrimp). Maybe they are getting all the nutrients they need from the sand bottom, yeast we feed, and the algae that grows in their bowl.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> Currently I'm trying to get a gallon in a day....yes pure water. Jealous of others knocking out 2 gallons a day. The peeing sucks though so I try not to drink too much before work and bed.


You know there's such a thing called water poisoning, right?


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

I dont drink enough water

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Zero. I know I'm dehydrated. I know I should drink water. It's hard though.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Not enough. I'm trying to work on drinking more.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm not sure, I drink quite a bit though because I drink it compulsively so when my cups empty or almost empty I get more.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Raies said:


> You know there's such a thing called water poisoning, right?


I pee a lot but anyways....I'll take my chances, lots of water is crucial to my fitness lifestyle.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I average about 90oz of fluids a day. Excluding alcoholic drinks and fluids from food. Coffee and tea takes up about half of those fluid intake. So that makes me urinate a lot.


----------



## Dissipated (Aug 10, 2016)

Like half a gallon during the spring/summer ,half of that in the winter.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

3-3.5 litres a day. i drink tap water though, so I'm kinda worried about tapeworm infection. they dont cause any symptoms until they grow very large. 
i try to buy bottled water but because i drink quite a lot i get discouraged. its very heavy to carry a number of 2 litre bottles around everyday. and it costs money

the scariest thing about tapeworms is when you ingest their eggs from contaminated water or pork
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cysticercosis


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> I pee a lot but anyways....I'll take my chances, lots of water is crucial to my fitness lifestyle.


Lol...why do you guys all ignore what your body is telling you? Like, enough already!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

caveman8 said:


> Lol...why do you guys all ignore what your body is telling you? Like, enough already!


My body craves the water bro....win win in my book. :smile2:


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


> My body craves the water bro....win win in my book. :smile2:


Well, given your body is getting rid of it all the time...sounds like it's all in your head


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Around 4 litres. For some reason I'm always thirsty.


----------



## Carlfrukt (Jun 28, 2012)

I used to drink water only when thirsty (which is almost never unless it's very hot outside). Lately I decided to try to drink more water because I keep hearing how good it's for you. I now drink one liter tap water a day and the only difference I have noticed so far is that I have to visit the toilet all the time.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I had 2 big jugs that were 74 ozs (2.2 lts) that i used to drink a day, so it was alittle bit more than a gallon a day up until a month ago. Since I started to pack and then subsequently moved my whole deal got thrown off. Now that I'm relatively more settled hope to get back in the swing of things.


----------



## Merkurial (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't know the exact number in my case but I suppose that in general I drink rather much water every day :smile2:I like to drink it, besides drinkning enough water during the day is very good for your body, it helps to keep it healthy and also cleansis it rather good :nerd:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Probably around like 3 to 4 glasses. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Why do some people say "warter"?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Why do some people say "warter"?


My sentiments exactly. It's pronounced "WAW-TUH". :smile2:


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

A lot, about 2.5L per day usually.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

None. Water is boring as could be.

Most of what I drink is diet cola (or other diet soda), love orange juice, and am an almost daily consumer of wine.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Water is boring as hell tbh, the only time I can drink it is if I force myself to do some exercise or I take a bottle to work & sip it throughout the day.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

marialee said:


> As per my opinion we need to drink as per our body needs, averagely 10 glass everyday.


Now that's what I call an unusual thing to post for a first post on a social anxiety forum.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Anywhere between 60oz - 80oz. Sometimes more even.


----------



## Fear Goggles (Dec 18, 2011)

Alcohol is like 97% water, right?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

A gallon or so usually.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

About 1.5L or so. I try to carry a bottle with me wherever I go--otherwise, I'll forget to drink any during the day. I kid you not. :|


----------



## Sabk (Jun 15, 2017)

I drink more coffee than water. Explains why I'm so jumpy.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

At least 10 glasses of water a day. I drink a lot of coffee and tea as well.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

2 on average. Plus lots of juice.


----------



## MadnessVertigo (Sep 26, 2016)

TheLastShyTwo said:


> I think I'll stick to my coffee. I don't think water will raise my apm. :no


Pocari Sweat would though.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

I usually just go down to the the creek and put a straw in it.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Anywhere from 1.5 to 2.5 liters.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

A gud amount


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

A few glasses. 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## PurplePeopleEater (May 10, 2017)

I drink at least five cups of water a day. Just can't stand having to go to the bathroom every hour but it's worth it. If I'm not drinking water, I'm drinking Powerade. I used to drink fruit juices but I rarely do that anymore. I'm used to drinking either water or Powerade.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*hunger & thirst are scary!*

my day is structured for brek, main meal only.

much, much better with a working day. lunch break.

I pay no attention to what I need. just the top sentence. addicted to Dr Pepper 2 litre bottles all my lone life as mouthwash, cheap beer, whenever thirsty. so many phases of buy 1, get 1 free. then offered just £1 each √ recently back to £1.85 each. so I tried leaving behind. trouble bursting or icing up in fridge. Green Tea all day and coffee. missing Dr pep too much. found very different outlet doing £1 each again so I'm back on it! swallow 2 litres in a day.

milk. just coffee & muesli. trying changing always. milk causes farts?
too long when either the solids or liquid gets used, so need top up of one and the other. addictive interacting cycle overeating a bit.

water I like mixing with protein powder (dust)

I get groceries swallowed far too quick. all supply gone too soon.
I need a wife to cater for.


----------

